# Help with Raw...



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

My puppy was doing good on raw for a few weeks, however I introduced Heart and liver to the mix and he has diaherria daily. He seems perfectly fine, he runs and plays and acts like a goofball as he always did. I dont know if I am missing something or not.


He is 6 months old and weighs 52lbs.
I started his diet on straight chicken necks for about a week and a half with some veggie mush. Carrots, beets, sweet potato, broccoli, parsley with some ground beef.

He was fine with it but now I am adding the beef heart and liver as I stated earlier. Here is what I am doing

50% RMB - chicken necks
35% MM - Hearts
5% OM - Liver
2 large eggs a week
5% veggie mush.

I figured out he is eating about 2.05 lbs of food a day
And off the top of my head he is getting these amounts once in the morning and once at night.

8oz of chicken (roughly)
5oz of heart
1.2 oz of Liver
3 oz of mush
and I put some Missing link in there for omega 3s and other supplements.

Is it just that he needs to get used to the food? I cut out the liver and the heart for now to see if that helps.

The diaherria blowout just started the other day. And if I go to the Vet shes gonna give me the I TOLD YOU So about feeding raw. Which obviously I dont want.

Like I said he is very active, he will have his diaherria blow out then a few sessions of crop dusting that will make you run in the next room and open the window. But other than that hes running around asking to play bringing his ball and frisbee. So I am really confused here.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Cut way back on the liver. I'd start with just 1/4 ounce and slowly work up to the full amount.



> Quote:Carrots, beets, sweet potato, broccoli, parsley with some ground beef.


Carrots, beets, sweet potato are VERY high in sugar.

Personally, I wouldn't use ANY veggies (but that's just me) and would use green tripe instead.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the info Lauri. 

I will cut back on the veggies..

At my GF's job the neighbor has a terrier and they feed him only that veggie mush mixed with raw beef. And they swore by it. We tried it and didnt have any problems at first.

But never underestimate a GSD stomach huh?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I agree with Lauri (and I do in fact feed a wee bit of veggies!). I would wait on adding any veggies, if you add any at all, until he has been on the raw a month. Veggies (when just starting raw) plus too much liver can cause drama.









The size of liver I started with was the size of my fingernail-- teeny, teeny,teeny. I kept it that small for each meal until a few weeks had passed, then a tiny bit bigger, but liver always needs to be only a teeny-tiny bit.

Even though the forumula for weight of his meals may be correct, you can also try feeding just a bit less and see if that helps, too.

Hang in there! Just easing up on the liver to a teeny bit and holding off on veggies might do the trick. Good luck with Kai-- don't worry, many of us had to work the bugs out when we started, adjusting until it worked for our dogs. Starting with very little variety helps.. variety can come with time, once his system gets accustomed to things. And even then, each new protien can be intro'd slowwwly. Good luck with Kai!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for the replies.

They are very appreciated.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You may also find, depending on how you adjust the diet after you omit the liver (for now) and the veggies (?)...that you need more MM. Usually chicken necks are pretty boney. When my dogs get them, I usually feed more MM than necks. So, if your dog gets a little constipated (or has really dry, dusty poop), add more MM. Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you Mspiker. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

i heard you should keep canned pumpkin on hand for when that dog has diareah and/or constipation.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah I gave him some pumpkin the other night.

I think I need to give him a spoonful a night.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

OK heres the update..

I took Kai off everything and had him fast for 24 hours.

I completely cut out the veggies and put him strictly on chicken necks and chicken breast, I also boiled some rice and mixed a little in with the chicken. 

After the fast was over his diaherria completely stopped (at least in the house) the next day his stool was more solid. He seems to be doing great right now. I am going to wait another week before I give him beef heart and liver. 

I still need to order some tripe so I will be looking around for that today.

He is still very active but he is acting extremely focused now. He doesnt spaz out anymore and take off running for no reason. Now that I think of it, it's probably becuase of all the veggies and the sugar in them. 

Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I finally have my puppy back.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would add either beef heart or liver, but not both at the same time. Since your pup has already had upset tummy issues, I would add liver on its own to make sure that isn't a problem (since it is so rich).


----------

